# Install base-dbg



## gpyiii777 (Jun 22, 2019)

I want to install base-dbg in my system


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice story.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 22, 2019)

Zirias said:


> Nice story.


Hahaha. That cracked me up!




gpyiii777 said:


> I want to install base-dbg in my system


For a binary installation, there is most probably no other way than to install it manually.
Basically you boot into a live CD and when it comes to extracting the .txz files, you extract /usr/freebsd-dist/base-dbg.txz instead of /usr/freebsd-dist/base.txz.


----------

